# how to clean spray nozzles?



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

It seems that I am forever grabbing that can of temporary spray adhesive to attach a pattern to a piece of wood and finding that the plastic nozzle is clogged.

What method(s) have you found to clean the plastic nozzle on a can of spray adhesive?

(I was not sure whicch forum to post this in)


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Very simple…I turn the can upside down and spray until the glue stops coming out and then clean any residue on the nozzle tip with a bit of acetone and a paper towel or rag. This has never failed and I have been using spray adhesives for many years


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Greg: you are correct. I normally do this, but sometimes when I come back to use the spray the nozzle is clogged up. What do I do in that case?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Pull out the hammer.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I keep a torch tip cleaner in my shop tool box for such stuff. This amounts to a $3 tool that has a bunch of really small round shafts in different sizes that are serrated to clean the orifices on torches. But I use the upside down trick, so don't really have much problem with it.


----------



## Finisherman (May 3, 2013)

Soak the nozzle in lacquer thinner or acetone and then use a fine toothpick or a needle to clean out the nozzle's orifice. As others have said, make it a habit to turn the can upside down and spray until only the propellant gas comes out. I do this all the time and I never have a problem. If worse comes to worst, you can always swap the clogged nozzle for one off of an empty aerosol can.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

What Finsherman said.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Yep, same as above. I just used lacquer thinner today on a spray glue nozzle. It worked great. I didn't even have to remove it and soak it, just used a brush dipped in the thinner to clean off the nozzle.


----------



## strandedpirate (Jun 5, 2014)

Cheap carb cleaner with a straw attached always works for me.


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a small jar of lacquer thinner, putt the spray tip off the can and toss it into the jar until next time. Have not had any problems


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I like spray adhesive for some things, but for template patterns I use carpet tape. It is double sided tape available in the tile / flooring section of Lowes.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I frequently use 3M spray adhesive and the nozzles get clogged. Turning them upside down to spray wastes a lot of adhesive. I clean the nozzles off as good as I can but when they good really bad I replace them. I found someone on ebay that sells replacement nozzles and it has been well worth it.


----------

